# Red Eyeshadow



## xing (May 17, 2008)

How can I go about creating this exact look? What eyeshadow do you think the actress used? i probably do need exact shades and brand rather than vague ideas. thanks.


----------



## jayleelah (May 17, 2008)

if you find it tell me. At MAC they sold me a cream color base to have the effect. But I'm not quite satisfied


----------



## red (May 17, 2008)

Ok there's a product from Make Up For Ever  in Carmine 

and also a duo from Nouba (which is probably even better)
the double bubble eyeshadow (its a red/black duo)






#30 you can get it here

I hope this helps


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2008)

That second pic is photoshopped, you can tell.

The red side from MAC Mi'Lady duo is supposed to be a very good red.

Flammable Paint with Coppering eyeshadow on top makes a decent red.

There's another red eyeshadow from MUFE which is somewhat close but it's not as crayola red as it seems.

You could also use MAC Basic Red pigment but I'm not sure if it's eye safe.




I have never found a truly red eyeshadow, they are always either leaning towards the pink or the coppery side.


----------



## astronaut (May 17, 2008)

Makeup Forever has an eyeshadow called Scarlett and it is an intense red.


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2008)

I found these pics on MUA of Scarlett:






http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400

Thing is, I think this is the colour I checked out once and it didn't look like a true red?


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 17, 2008)

FaceFront (http://www.facefrontcosmetics.com/) has a shadow pigment called *death by rubies*...looks like what you're looking for...but i can't be sure because i've not seen it in person...maybe call them to see if it's close?

when you find it...definitely post an FOTD!


----------



## xing (May 18, 2008)

totally agree with misschevious, i've never really found a true red eyeshadow. either coppery or pinkish or more like a dark burgundy.

scarlett doesnt look red-ish at all on my screen. it looks coralish on my screen. the duo bubble thing looks good.

is milady a limited edition thing? i totally missed it on the mac webpage.


----------



## sinergy (May 18, 2008)

The only thing Ive found that might be close to that is one by Bloody Mary ( I think its just called RED )  that I happened to pick up at Hot Topic. But it leans more towards the pinkish side, really deep though if you layer it right, it looks pretty red. HTH


----------



## mizuki~ (May 18, 2008)

I did a look like that for Halloween. Went around all over the place trying to find a red shadow but ran out of time and still didn't find one so I just used a red lipliner and smoothed/smudged it out. Best idea ever haha the red lasted all day & night (unlike MACs carbon which creased on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) no smudge no crease puahahaha. I don't know if there's anything bad about putting a lipliner on your eyelids since it was just a one time thing for me


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 26, 2008)

*Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Hey ladies!
I have olive/medium skin (on the pale side right now but not VERY pale) chocolate brown hair and green eyes. Any suggestions for a red or red toned eyeshadow? It doesn't have to be MAC. 
Also, which do you guys think works better, a Paint Pot or Shadestick as an e/s base?
Thanks!!!


----------



## TDoll (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Post Haste is a wearable reddish eye shadow...it's more of a red-pink and is very blendable...has great texture. Passionate is more red and also great.  There is a true red in the pro line called Brick Red (I think...)
Personally, I think paint pots are easier to work with and make the eye shadow colors pop more, but the shadesticks last longer to me.  Some good colors for under reds would be the Beige-ing Shadestick which is really neutral or the pink one...Pink Couture.  For the paint pots, try a neutral one like Bare Study or Reubenesque...totally didn't spell that right probably.... or Artifact, which is like a burgundy with red frost.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

NYX Cherry is a bright, cool red.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

NARS Emanuelle Single is an red frost. Its the colour that GongLi wore in the Curse of the Golden Flower. Its a gorgeous red, especially paired with gold eyeshadow as well.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

MAC Cranberry is gorgeous. Flammable paint too. 
I like shadesticks better... Im not in majority here lol


----------



## hellman (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

I am also olive skinned, dark brown hair, green eyes. I have SO many reddish eyeshadows...MAC coppering and passionate, Urban Decay Heat and Gash. I find that if you put a reddish shadow over a neutral base, it comes out pinkish. For months I was debating whether it was worth it to buy MAC paint in Flammable because I don't really wear red that often and I'd rather but something that I can wear a lot. I finally caved and got Flammable, and I wear it pretty often when I go out to parties and clubs, usually with Urban Decay Heat over it. It really makes my green eyes pop. It will make your red eyeshadows -actually- red rather than bright pink. I always get compliments on how eye-catching my eye makeup is when I wear Flammable. I've also managed to wear it during the day a few times with a pink over it and then Sketch or Folie eyeshadow in the crease to make a reddish brown day look

as an additional bonus, Flammable helps my eyeshadow stick =)


----------



## daisydeadpetals (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Ooh red-toned shadows are my favorite colors to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are all MAC:

A little folie (the originals)
beautyburst (barbie)
brown script
embark
coppering
antiqued
smoke signals pigment (smoke signals)

A few were LE but they are easy to find.  I think a little folie is still available on maccosmetics.com 

I actually prefer bare canvas paint as a base.


----------



## Caderas (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

i bet cranberry and coppering would be really gorgeous on you!  i also just had a waitress yesterday with green eyes and she had a lot of orange infused with golds on and it made them pop like mad, you might want to try to get ahold of something like Firepot too!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Hot Topic has this duo eye shadow collection with a gloss. There is a red one and its super RED, like matte red. Its beautiful! It reminds me of blood. lol 

NYX has the chrome shadow in red and its beautiful as well.

hth!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

For just a red-toned eyeshadow, I like Cranberry and Coppering, maybe even Falling Star (though I'm not sure how red people would consider it).

I like PP and Shadesticks as bases. If I was just going to use it alone as a base, I'd probably go with Shadesticks. They last longer alone on me.


----------



## macmistress (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

what about basic red in pigments? is that not red?


----------



## macmistress (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_what about basic red in pigments? is that not red?_

 

ive ordered the basic red pigment..and ill let u guys know how it is as soon as i recieve it okay?


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

I bought the NYX Chrome shadow in Red but it's actually a hot pink...anyone else think so? And I really wanted a red pigment!


----------



## josieisawesome (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

don't be afraid to use bright reds or even try hot pinks, they'd probably look delish.  one of my fav reds is macs passionate. ive used it on so many skin tones and it just lookes awesome with golds and oranges.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Zoé~* 

 
_I bought the NYX Chrome shadow in Red but it's actually a hot pink...anyone else think so? And I really wanted a red pigment!_

 
I'm waiting on my Archetype order to come in (it's been about a month now and I am SO ready for it to get here) and they have 2 reds, Integra's Dog I and II and the II looked really red and shimmery on the site. I can't wait to try it. Maybe you should look at that. All of the recommendations I've gotten so far have been great I just haven't had the chance to buy any of them yet.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

I love the red half of MAC's Mi'Lady MES over flammable paint. Yum.


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Barry M do a lush cherry red, it's really cheap but it's amazing!
Please wait, detecting settings...


----------



## macmistress (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

hey i got a swatch of basic red pigment in the hauls section.


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

fyrinnae's bite me is AMAZING. it's matte though, if that matters


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

simplynaturals.net has a very bright true red pigment. it's called razzmatazz.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I'm waiting on my Archetype order to come in (it's been about a month now and I am SO ready for it to get here) and they have 2 reds, Integra's Dog I and II and the II looked really red and shimmery on the site. I can't wait to try it. Maybe you should look at that. All of the recommendations I've gotten so far have been great I just haven't had the chance to buy any of them yet._

 
Nice, I hope you get them really soon! 

I own a lot of the shimmery red toned colours like… 
NYX *Rust*
Vasanti *Santiago*
Lumiere Minerals *Desert** Sun*
NYX *Nectar *
…and now I'm searching (in pigment form!) for less shimmery colours & more matte reds like MUFE eyeshadow *#99* and NYX Jumbo Pencil *Hot Red* 

I saw some gorgeous mineral shadow ones online but I'm debating purchasing them...


----------



## beckibear (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Flammable Paint is great.  Looks brill with loads of shadows and pigments.  Flammable with Beauty Marked is one of my fave combos, and really makes green eyes stand out.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Medusa's Makeup has an amazingly bright cherry red eyeshadow called Electro Red (www.medusasmakeup). I love wearing a red smoky eye with black in the crease.


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 24, 2008)

*Red Eyeshadow/Pigment*

I love to match my makeup to my clothes, and alot of my shirts are red or black/red but i have no red makeup to match. What would you ladies reccomend to use? Im kind of trying to pull away from matte shadows (used to only use them but now getting into shimmery shadows). Also feel free to link me to any red shadow tutorials or looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THANK YOU!


----------



## aimee (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Red Eyeshadow/Pigment*

make up studio a brand from the netherlands makes red eyeshadows with great color pay off (glittery ones and matte ones)
or try Macs frankly scarlett blush (its a matte red) i know its not made for using around the eyes but i never had problems with it


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Red Eyeshadow/Pigment*

Yeah I would stay away from using blushes in the eye area...there's a reason why red eyeshadows are so hard to come by, and it's because the red pigments are generally not eye safe. 

You can try Flammable Paint by MAC (I use it no matter what red I'm using, it really makes things more intense), or if you can find it, the red side of Mi'Lady eyeshadow from last year's MAC Christmas collection. That one's my favourite, it's sort of metallic too. Or, eyeshadow 99 from Make Up For Ever is also great.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Red Eyeshadow/Pigment*

I loooove Medusa's Makeup Electro Red eyeshadow. It has really pretty shimmer on top and it's pigmented like crazy. I also love this tutorial by monroemisfit: YouTube - Red Smoke w/ dark red lip tutorial


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Red Eyeshadow/Pigment*

ben nye has a nice red eye shadow...and MAC basic red pigment is wonderful


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Red Eyeshadow/Pigment*

nars has a red shadow thats nice, and UD's gash is nice too


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Red Eyeshadow/Pigment*

I saw one on theshespace.com that was called Halos and Horns and I ordered it. It was really bright and I think somewhat shimmery. I would check out that website.


----------



## deborahhh (Jul 10, 2008)

*Good red eyeshadows*

Just like the title says, does anybody have any recommendations for good red eyeshadows? I really like MUFE's matte cold red 198, but I'm wondering about other brands, also. I also know of MAC Pro's basic red pigment, but I've never tried that also.

I'm open for any suggestions! The thing is I'm going through this weird red eyeshadow phase right now, and I don't want to spend a lot of money on a ridiculous amount of red eyeshadow and then just stop using it once I'm out of this phase, haha


----------



## nunu (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Good red eyeshadows*

Try NYX cosmetics i have seen a red eyeshadow and i am not sure what it's called.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 10, 2008)

Pure Luxe cosmetics has a color called OMG!, which is a shimmery beautiful true red!  It's like the red from Mi'lady, but better!  I think a 5gm jar is about $8.   I frickin' love this color!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 10, 2008)

I heard frankly scarlett blush over flammable paint is a awsome red.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 10, 2008)

definitely all the suggestions about MAC products were great.. but try BEN NYE eyeshadows.. they have immense color payoff because its for film and television..along with MAkeup Forever.. makeup forever will stain your lids if u dont get it off thoroughly but definitely worth buying


----------



## kelcia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Red or Red toned eyeshadow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Hot Topic has this duo eye shadow collection with a gloss. There is a red one and its super RED, like matte red. Its beautiful! It reminds me of blood. lol 
_

 
I have this.. it's pretty darn red. But I suggest using some kind of base.


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 10, 2008)

vampire from manic panic.  

i bought this e/s years ago and realized i left it behind when i moved cross country.  i had it sent back to me and i have a newfound love for it!  i always thought it made me look ill, but now i love it now that i know how to apply it correctly.  i think it's true to color as well.  it's matte, inexpensive, long lasting, and a true red.  i bet this would look even better over flammable!

i've yet to find a drugstore (not hot topic) brand come close to this color.  nyx's cherry is more like mac's passionate, isn't it?  hot pink?

here it is.  sorry for the dustiness around the edge!


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's a really old picture of me wearing the MAC Mi'Lady eyeshadow duo, you can see both the purple and the red shade in this picture.  This was also done without Flammable as a base (I just used Bare Canvas Paint), and Flammable makes the red even more ridiculous.

I also have 99 from Make Up For Ever, which I think MissChevious posted a picture of. I do use it pretty often, but mainly because I don't want to use up all my LE Mi'Lady. I find 99 to be a bit orangey, and I've never been a HUG fan of MUFE. I find their eyeshadow colours sort of flat, and 99 is no exception. However, it does look pretty good layered over Flammable Paint...it just adds an extra dimension. The red Mi'Lady is awesome though, it has a beautiful pearly sheen to it too. Hopefully you can find it somewhere.

Attachment 6171


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree go to hot topic in the mall the eyeshadow duo and lip gloss only $2.99.  If you don't have a hot topic in your mall you can order it online go to hottopic.com


----------



## entyce08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Pure Luxe cosmetics has a color called OMG!, which is a shimmery beautiful true red! It's like the red from Mi'lady, but better! I think a 5gm jar is about $8. I frickin' love this color!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

love this one & since it's only a dollar for a generous sample it's worth a try!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Jul 11, 2008)

The paint and coppering is what I use to get red.

I also oddly found this old color called "stomp" that looks pink but turns out more red that works as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That second pic is photoshopped, you can tell.

The red side from MAC Mi'Lady duo is supposed to be a very good red.

Flammable Paint with Coppering eyeshadow on top makes a decent red.

There's another red eyeshadow from MUFE which is somewhat close but it's not as crayola red as it seems.

You could also use MAC Basic Red pigment but I'm not sure if it's eye safe.




I have never found a truly red eyeshadow, they are always either leaning towards the pink or the coppery side._


----------



## WakeUpMakeUp (Sep 9, 2008)

Mmm, that definitely looks like FaceFront Cosmetics "RALLY, RALLY RED"

Hot look!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 9, 2008)

Somewhat on topic, does anyone know how the red in the upcoming Danger Zone trio from MAC compares to the red in Mi'Lady? I hope it comes without that damn silver giltter...


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 9, 2008)

Coppering always looks, well, copper to me.  A great way to get a true red is to use Kryolan palettes.  You can find them on sillyfarm.com, and they have a primary color palette with a very "red" red.


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not to sure if you into drugstore brands... but if do you HAVE to try Jessesgirl es in FLAMBOYANT.... its so vibrant.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Jesse's Girl Cosmetics or RITEAID


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 10, 2008)

Have you tried Mac's True Red blush? I often use it as a shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's an example"


----------



## joygasm (Oct 5, 2008)

*Red Eye Shadow.*

Ok So I've basically looked all around to find a red eye shadow.

Can anyone tell me where I can find one?
And good quality please.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Red Eye Shadow.*

Makeup Forever has some fabulous reds, and I really like their e/s. They're mattes, but I find them much easier to use than MAC's mattes.
Try Scarlet 99 or Matte Cold Red 158.
Here's where you can check them out!


----------



## laperle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Red Eye Shadow.*

Anna Sui's Eye Color Accent in #400 Matte Red. 

I don't own this one, but I have other Anna sui's e/s from this line and they're awesome!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Red Eye Shadow.*

Second MUFE 99, also if you use MAC Flammable paint as a base, you can bring out the red in darker brick-red colors like Urban Decay's Gash.  

As far as true, bright red, you can't go wrong with Ben Nye.  Top quality, amazing color payoff, and it looks incredible.  A couple of the girls on here have tutorials with the Ben Nye, and here's a site where you can order from.  I'd recommend the Lumiere Luxe powder in Red.   (The website is weird, for like clown stuff lol, but don't let that put you off.)

Silly Farm - Ben Nye Paints | Lumiere Compact


----------



## nibjet (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Red Eye Shadow.*

I have a Ben Nye blush that I use over flammable paint, and it gives a great looking true red. I think the color is just "red"


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Red Eye Shadow.*

In Red She Said there's a red shadow along with silver and black...and from the swatches it may be the red you're looking for


----------



## red (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Red Eye Shadow.*

Nouba Double Bubble Eyeshadow #30
a little pricey if bought in the US, but its so freaking pigmented








p.s. made by the same folks that make Mac mineralize e/s


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ben Nye Cherry Red
NYX Sunrise

MAC doesn't make a true red shadow.


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

i ordered the NYX chrome shadow in red and found that it was actually a deep fuschia! I swatched Dangerzone form the Red She Said collection and its a pretty true red.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Red eyeshadow?*

I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find one. I don't really care what brand as long as it's not a $50 eyeshadow haha. I would really like it to be kinda like a brightened blood red color. If anybody has seen one or has any where they can point me in, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## megan9490 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

The pure red pigment colour is an irritant to the eyes, thats why alot of Companys don't promote red eyeshadows. Instead try using a pure red blusher? I had to use one for a photo shoot, MAC's cream blush depicted blood! a very good subsitute to an eyeshadow


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

okay this is a loose eyeshadow. leesha used it in her video here: YouTube - IRON MAN Super Heroes Series

and you can buy it here: FaceFront Cosmetics, USA♥ |♥ Beauty Beyond Definition.

hope that helps.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

O thank you girls. The facefront website isn't working for me right now, but I will check back in a little bit.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

I have a blood red by kryolan


----------



## bartp (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Shu Uemura has a cream eye shadow base in neutral red. You could compare it to a paint pot.

Sometimes i alos use MAC chromacake as a base for eye shadow. If you add some loose pigment on top of it, you get the redness from the pigment, and the opaque finish from the chromacake


----------



## Stephy171 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

*ben nye* have great reds!!!! *Cherry Red* lumiere shadow..... and i have the dry chhek rouge in *Flaming Red*.... its amazing!!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Where are you girls buying the Kryolan eyeshadows? I haven't been able to find them anywhere and the only site I found them at was really hard to navigate and didn't have much.


----------



## MzEmo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

i have rebel red eyeshadow. i got it from hot topic but i dont think they carry it anymore. its by far my fav compared to the red mes mac has because it is true to its color. They sell it on Professional Hollywood Halloween Costume FX Makeup - Dear Bloody Mary


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

If u have a rite aid close jessies girl made a loose shadow in a bright red.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Thank you so much girls. I'm gonna go google some of this stuff and see if I can find any.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

I have Rally Rally Red from Face Front and it is really nice. However, I think it's discontinued.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

The NARS Spring 2009 collection features a red eyeshadow:

Sephora: NARS Single Eye Shadow: Eyeshadow=

Colour is called Grenadines. Have not seen it in person, but can vouch for the excellent quality of NARS shadows.


----------



## moopoint (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

MUFE has a few different red shades, check out Sephora.com


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

I also vote for the Ben Nye reds and Rebel Red... I know Medusa's Makeup had a red, but I haven't been on their site for a while, so I don't know if they still carry it.

You should also google costume/theater shops in your area. Most of them would have red eyeshadows


----------



## Sanayhs (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

I have a couple of red shades from Make Up For Ever and love them. <3


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

I have a Hot Topic one that is only a few bucks and its HIGHLY PIGMENTED. I love their shadows, they seem pretty bleh but when swatched they deliver so much color intensity.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Nars Emanuelle is a gorgeous red eye shadow, and UD has a red shadow as well.


----------



## Terry74 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Givenchy Rouge Vip is an amazing red e/s.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Manic Panic make a red eyeshadow. I think (I hope!) it's matte. I have it on order. When I get it I can tell you what it's like.
I really want the NARS Grenadines but I will have to order it over the net as it's not sold in my state (neither is Manic Panic.)


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Illamasqua makes a nice red called Angst, it has another one too thats a bit brighter..


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

If you can get your hands on the MAC mineralize shadow in Danger Zone, it's red, black, and silver...I really like the red, it's a very pretty color.


----------



## Meisje (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Urban Decay has a couple of reds. Although I found the packaging and shadow to be overly delicate, the actual shadow quality is great.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Here's a pic of the Manic Panic Vampire Red:








...and here's another thread:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/red-eyeshadow-99485/


^Don't worry about that link. The threads got merged


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Red eyeshadow?*

Ben Nye Cherry Red. The buck stops here. Honestly, once you have this red e/s, your search is over. Haha! I have searched long for a red e/s and this one is truly a clean basic primary red, slightly cool toned so no orange or copper undertones. Great pigmentation, great texture - it's just perfect.

Pic courtesy of pursebuzz.com:





I used it for this e/s look:





You can order BN online.

Incidentally, there's already a long thread about red e/s in Recommendations, please use Search next time.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 16, 2009)

^Thanks. I think I will look into that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also hoping to try one by Stargazer.
Haven't heard of that brand before- found it on ebay


----------

